
Ask HN: Is Make School worth it? - pouta
I&#x27;m from Portugal so the tuition is really high for our standards.
======
gcheong
60K for learning how to make mobile and web apps seems like a lot regardless
of where you are located. The only advantage would seem to be the in-person
classes and the full-time nature of it but if your goal is to learn mobile and
web application development then you have a lot of cheaper options (Udacity,
Coursera, books) if you have the self-motivation and discipline to learn on
your own. I guess the real question to answer is "Worth it compared to what
other options you are considering"?

~~~
flukus
> if you have the self-motivation and discipline to learn on your own

And if you don't you should be seriously reconsidering if this is the industry
for you.

------
ratsmack
Referring to this I believe:

[https://www.makeschool.com/](https://www.makeschool.com/)

~~~
pouta
Yes! Forgot to include the URL.

------
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
I don't know Make School, but can give general search advice however: Search
for "make school" in combination with words like "scam", "sucks", "not worth
it", "terrible", "experience" to find critical posts. You can also do it with
positive words to get to know the other side. If tuition is steep, try "make
school" and "grant", "support" etc.

------
edimaudo
Yes school is worth it but you have to make sure you make the best use of the
knowledge and teachers you have.

~~~
pouta
You mean Make School or any school in general?

~~~
edimaudo
Any school you go to.

